# Any interesting pics of your audi to share??



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

this is one of mine (kinda bad quality because it was taken from my cell)

anyone else have something worth sharing?


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

This thread should have some love. I'll play. Here is one of my friend and I with the AR when we went off-road-ing last year


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

-mlfhntr- said:


> This thread should have some love. I'll play. Here is one of my friend with the AR when we went off-road-ing last year


thanks for playing :beer: & this pic qualifies for sure lol i cant wait for summer crusing and meets to get some really good ones!


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I know these are not Audi but this was my car before the AR and we did this for one show

Smiley face stickers everywhere...


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

^ thats badass :beer: ive seen a few cars decked out in stickers but never all  haha, nice.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure if this counts but...... 2 dogs + 2 cates + 2 adults + 1 Audi TTS = a fun weekend getaway










:laugh:


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> Not sure if this counts but...... 2 dogs + 2 cates + 2 adults + 1 Audi TTS = a fun weekend getaway


Of course it counts. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Kliminati456 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------

